# safe mouse cage?



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I would like to find a wire mouse cage with max. bar spacing of 1/4 inch (in the US). The only ones I can find are way too small or their bar spacing is suited for hamsters Anyone here who can help?
Thanks!


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

your best bet is going to be a tank. cages for mice as sooooooo hard to find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are escapers just like rats only way worse.


----------

